# Smoke Odor Killer



## Piperson (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I was trying to think of a way to eliminate the smell from smoking weed. So, this is what I came up with and it really works.

When these air fresheners are used up and the last of it turns very hard, it can be made in to a Smoke Odor Killer.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2008)

Best $4 you can spend right here. I haven't had anything better.




hxxp://www.onsale-now.net/pure-citrus-air-freshener-grapefruit.p2295.html


----------



## Piperson (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's how. 1st, pull the top off. 2nd, Twist the hardened air freshener off with pliers. 3rd, put it in a container with water, let sit for a few hours, stir occasionally. 4th, insert straw, a tube would probably work. 5th, every time you take a hit, blow the smoke out thru the straw into the liquid. When it comes out the smell is completely gone.


----------



## Piperson (Sep 24, 2008)

:ignore: You can also put some in a spray bottle and spray in the air. This is what the hard stuff looks like after being in the water for awhile. It gets really mushy. And bombbudpuffa, it  costs $0.00. 

I've been using it since Saturday and it is still working great. I think it will last a long time. You can keep the cover on it, when it's not being used.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 24, 2008)

i got some kind of vanilla indica plug in.
I like it


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 25, 2008)

> it costs $0.00.


True. Though i'm sure exhaling through that lil tube is hard on the cheeks.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

Another simple way is to put several used scrunched up fabric freshener sheets into a toilet roll tube or kitchen paper towel tube and blow your smoke through that.

Free, no mess, no liquid, easily disposed of.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 25, 2008)

Get a dryer sheet and tape on the end of a toilet papper roll and thin push in 2 moor sheets and after you take hit blow threw the tube. You see smoke come out but it smells like fabreze.... User tested, like 3 years ago...


----------



## Rogue (Sep 25, 2008)

Or just get another can filter for your smoking room, they work for smoke as well.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

Smoke outside, problem fixed


----------



## andy52 (Sep 25, 2008)

i likethe smell myself.i have filters on my grow areas and use a room ionizer for household odors.works great.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 25, 2008)

I use the smell of smoke to cover my grow, when friends come over I smoke the house up good first because they know I smoke but dont know I grow.


----------



## Weezy (Sep 25, 2008)

Ozium, go to Wal*Mart and pick up a can of Ozium (I prefer the original scent and hate the new car smell scent).  You can find it in the Automobile section of the store right next to all the other automobile air fresheners


----------



## Piperson (Sep 25, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> True. Though i'm sure exhaling through that lil tube is hard on the cheeks.




Yes, ur right. i'm gonna try using a bigger tube.


----------



## Piperson (Sep 25, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Another simple way is to put several used scrunched up fabric freshener sheets into a toilet roll tube or kitchen paper towel tube and blow your smoke through that.
> 
> Free, no mess, no liquid, easily disposed of.



I think I'll give that a try as soon as I get a pt roll.:hubba:


----------



## Piperson (Sep 25, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Get a dryer sheet and tape on the end of a toilet papper roll and thin push in 2 moor sheets and after you take hit blow threw the tube. You see smoke come out but it smells like fabreze.... User tested, like 3 years ago...



Sounds good!


----------



## Piperson (Sep 25, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Smoke outside, problem fixed



lmao. Hey man, its raining out. I liked your other idea better.


----------



## King Bud (Sep 25, 2008)

After discussing this with a wise man.. going over air fresheners, all kinds of air filters, and whatnot (the toilet paper roll + fabric fresheners works, but is ghetto and sort of expensive) .. he ended saying something along the lines of "Just buy a fan, and point it towards the window!"

Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 26, 2008)

You can go 'old school' if ya like..... just fold up a few sheets of toilet paper and blow your hit thru them.... I told my buddy he was crazy when he let this one out. He simply asked me..... "You ever smell anything in the bathroom at work?". He's been using a 1 hitter for a looooong time. Maybe the other smell covers up his smell? I have tried it, an to my surprise, IT WORKS!


----------



## Piperson (Sep 26, 2008)

:holysheep: I'm gonna try that.


----------



## Piperson (Sep 27, 2008)

I folded 6 sheets of tp and poked it into a tp tube then sprayed it with the air freshener. It works well to eliminate the smoke and odor. 

Thank you all for your input. It's nice that it's possible for so many people to help each other:bong:


----------

